# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Ποιοι βγαίνουν στην PMR από πού και σε ποια κανάλια

## ^Active^

Μολις πηρα ενα PMR και αρχισα της δοκιμες. Θα ηταν χρησιμο λοιπον να πουμε της περιοχες που βγαινουμε οσοι βρισκομαστε Αθηνα να ξερουμε και με πιους μιλαμε και που περναμε . Εγω μενω Πατησια και συνηθως στο καναλι 8 αν δεν υπαρχει κανεις εκει.

----------


## Giannis511

Εγώ βγαίνω από Βριλήσσια (λόφος) στο 1,2,6,7 και 8.

----------


## antonis_p

σε τετοιες αποστασεις μονο με cb μπορειτε να μιλησετε,
τα pmr ειναι για αποστασεις 100-200 μετρα σε πραγματικες συνθηκες.

----------


## HORIZONS

Φιλε αντωνη δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να πιανει μονο 200 μετρα οπου ειναι και πολυ λιγα(να υποθεσω οτι το λες συναρτηση του pmr και μαρκας αυτου)και απτο παραδειγμα εγω με ενα σετ cobra 1/2w εχω μιλησει απο σπιτι σε σπιτι σε αποσταση 1300 μετρα.(Σε ανοιχτη ειναι πανω απο 3 αν θυμαμαι καλα με νεες μπαταριες)
εγω αν μιλησω οποτε μιλησω μπαινω 1 η 8 απο γλυφαδα.

----------


## ^Active^

Απο Γαλατσι στο Καματερο με Cobra δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι 200 300 μετρα φιλε μου Αντωνη. Σε δοκιμες που εκανα επαρχια με δυο Cobra χτυπησα 5 χιλιομετρα και μερικα λοφακια ενδιαμεσα!!!

----------


## HORIZONS

> Σε δοκιμες που εκανα επαρχια με δυο Cobra χτυπησα 5 χιλιομετρα και μερικα λοφακια ενδιαμεσα!!!



Ετσι σωστος ο φιλος.....

αληθεια σου εβγαλε τοσα ???

δεν εχω φτασει τοσο σε πληρη ανοιχτη εμβελεια....

----------


## ^Active^

Ναι και εντυπωσιαστικα εγω , μαλιστα ο αδερφος μου ηταν μεσα στο σπιτι ουτε καν στο μπαλκονι. Βεβαια δεν ακουγομασταν και τελεια ειχαμε καποιες διαλυψεις αλλα επαιζε και μεγαλο ρολο οτι στο χωριο μου ειναι ελευθερες οι συχνοτητες και δεν υπαρχει τοσο πολυ θορυβος.

----------


## HORIZONS

> μεγαλο ρολο οτι στο χωριο μου ειναι ελευθερες οι συχνοτητες και δεν υπαρχει τοσο πολυ θορυβος.



Ε ναι σιγουρα θα παιζει ρολο και αυτο

σκεφτομαι ποση αποσταση μπορει να επιαναν σε full range mode σε σκαφος επανω...

εκει θα ηταν σχεδον μηδενικη η παρεμβολη (εκτος gps δορυφορων κτλ)

----------


## aeonios

φίλε μη φοβάσαι τα gps παίζουν πολύ πιο πάνω , λίγο πάνω από το γιγάκυκλο και δεν επηρεάζουν τη λειτουργία των PMR.

Πολλοί λένε πως κατάφεραν καλοκαίρια να μιλήσουν από ευβοια σε νησιά και στην κρήτη με το μισό βατάκι των pmr.

To καταγεγραμένο ρεκορ είναι 209,8 km και το έκανε κάποιος με την παρέα του από φιλανδια - εσθονία με τροποσφαιρική διάδοση 

Επίσης:





> On May the 2nd, 2003 a very loud & clear conversation took place between a hill above Galaxidi and a place called Ziria Mt.Kilini in North-West of Peloponisos. The distance between these two points is approximately 45Km and there is sea between the two mountains (Korinthiakos bay, Greece).
> PMR radios used were the WT-401 (TE-200) and transmission took place on channel 3 code 00.
> 
> Greetings,
> Dimitris from Greece



http://www.delboyenterprises.dsl.pip...46_records.htm

Η σελίδα παραπάνω είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα για όποιον ασχολείται με την μπάντα των pmr... Προσπαθήστε να δοκιμάσετε από βουνό το καλοκαίρι και θα εκπλαγείτε για το που σας ακούνε... Στην πολη παίζουν πολλά που μπορεί όμως να σας κάνουν εκπλήξεις....

----------


## Giannis511

Εγώ από εδώ που είμαι μιλάω με τις περιοχές του λεκανοπεδίου που υπάρχει οπτική επαφή. Καλοκαίρι απόγευμα έχω περάσει Αίγινα, Πετρούπολη, Περιστέρι αβέρτα. Για τα παληκάρια εκεί στην Φιλανδία το έχω ακούσει και είναι πράγματι πολύ εντυπωσιακό! Μια φορά είχα ακούσει κάτι Τούρκους από το παρατηρητήριο του ναυτικού στην Σκύρο! 

Πάντως σαν marine δηλαδή από το σκάφος που το δοκίμασα με τον πατέρα μου δεν είχαμε και την καλύτερη εντύπωση, ειδικά όταν είχε και λίγο κυματάκι παρόλο που ήμουν λίγο ψηλότερα από την παραλία είχε πολλές διακοπές η διαμόρφωση.

----------


## ^Active^

Γιαννη στο ιδιο μερος υπηρετισαμε???Ναυτακι και εσυ? Λογικο ειναι με το κυμα να χανετε το σημα γιατι αλλαζει γωνια η βαρκα και μασι με αυτην και το PMR και συν οτι το σημα μετα απο μερικη αποσταση ταξιδευει στην επιφανεια της θαλλασας οποτε αν εχει κυμα την πατησες  :Wink:

----------


## Giannis511

O πατέρας μου είναι στο ναυτικό.Τον Θοδωρή τον Τραϊανό είχες διοικητή?

----------


## ^Active^

Θα σε γελασω παντως απολυθηκα το 2000 τωρα ποιος ηταν διοικητης δεν θυμαμαι γιατι ημουν στο παρατηριτηριο και δεν ειχαμε επαφη με τους κατω.

----------


## Giannis511

> Θα σε γελασω παντως απολυθηκα το 2000 τωρα ποιος ηταν διοικητης δεν θυμαμαι γιατι ημουν στο παρατηριτηριο και δεν ειχαμε επαφη με τους κατω.



Τώρα λέμε στην 114 ΜΣΕΠ στο ραντάρ?

----------


## NUKE

Εγω μενω στα συνορα Ν.ιωνιας και Ν.ηρακλειου.Εχω μιλησει σε αποσταση 500μετρων αλλα με πολλες πολυκατοικιες στην μεση.Εχω και μιλησει πολυ πιο μακρυα αλλα δεν ξερω που.
Κανονιζουμε σημερα βραδυ η αυριο να βγουμε για λιγο.Πειτε ενα καναλι και οποιος μπορεσει ετσι για να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.Ανεβαινω ταρατσα και πιανω ολο το λεκανοπεδιο.

Εγω σημερα κατα της 00:45 θα βγω λιγο στο 4 και 5.

----------


## ^Active^

Φιλε  Nuke Παρασκευη Σαββατο λιγο δυσκολο για δοκιμες για ευνοητους λογους (βολτες, γκομενακια και τα σχετικα  :Wink:  ). Απο Κυριακη ειμαι μεσα εγω .. By the way προχτες εκανα δοκιμες και μιλησα με εναν φιλο καινουργιος και αυτος απο πατησια και μιλαγε με ενα αλλο παιδι απο Ν.Ηρακλειο ... Μπας και ησουν εσυ?

----------


## NUKE

Καταλαβαινω.Εγω που να βγω με τα σχολεια.Αλλα αυριο αν ειναι πες μου μπας και τα καταφερουμε.

----------


## gus90

εγω βγαίνω απο κατω βριλήσσια συνηθως στο 5,6,7

----------


## AV

ΑΦΗΣΤΕ  ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΣΤΑ  ΒΟΥΝΑ  ΚΑΙ  ΠΙΑΣΤΕ  ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΑ  PMR..

----------


## ta03

...Η να γινετε ραδιοερασιτεχνες και να κανετε κανενα DX

----------


## AV

ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ  ΜΕΤΑ  ΤΟ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΟ  ΣΠΟΡΑΔΙΚΟ  Ε    ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ  Η  ΛΥΣΗ  ΕΙΝΑI ΤΟ DX

----------


## aeonios

Τις τελευταίες μέρες κάθε μεσημέρι ανοίγει η διάδοση στους 50 ΜΗΖ κ πάνω και το κρατάει ως το απόγευμα αργά!

----------


## Giannis511

Το σποραδικό Ε τι είναι και η διάδοση στα 6 μέτρα δεν έιναι ευθύγραμμη?

----------


## aeonios

http://www.hamradio.gr/forum/viewtop...E1%E4%E9%EA%FC


Tι εννοείς Γιάννη με το ευθύγραμμα;

Δες εδώ για τις μορφές διάδοσης:

http://www.uksmg.org/f2propagationmech.htm

----------


## antonis_p

αυτα που ρωτας Γιαννη
ειναι εξιδεικευμενα ραδιοερασιτεχνικα θεματα
και εχουν αναπτυχθει σε αντιστοιχα ραδιοερασιτεχνικα forums,
ριξε μια ματια εδω:
http://www.hamradio.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=181

----------


## HORIZONS

Εχει φτιαξει κανεις εξωτερικη κεραια για αμαξι πανω να μπει με το pmr???καλωδια συνδεσμοι και διαφορα τι θα χρειαστει???Νομιζω οτι ειναι ενας τροπος για να αυξηθει η εμβελεια καθ'οδον με το αμαξι γιατι σε κατι βουνα και αλλα στην επαρχια το προπορευομενο οχημα το χανω και δεν εχουμε ουτε 1000 μετρα αποσταση με στροφεσ και αλλα

----------


## alani1984

Παιδια εχω και εγω κατι cobra και τα εχω δουλεψει και στην περιοχη απο οπου μενω(Ευβοια)
και στην περιοχη που σπουδαζω(Θεσσαλονικη).Αυτο που εχω δει ειναι οτι στην πολη που σπουδαζω
δεν μπορω να επικοινωνισω απο παλλα μετρα(70μετρα max) για το λογο οτι εχουν τους μεγαλους
πομπους της ταξεως των kw και με "ταπωνουν" ενω στην Ευβοια "βαραω" και 500 μετρα.  :Smile:

----------


## Danza

Εγώ που μένω Κηφισιά έχω εμβέλεια με κανέναν απο σας???  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ακούει

> Εγώ που μένω Κηφισιά έχω εμβέλεια με κανέναν απο σας???



...λες να ''πιάνει'' με μένα ; Είμαι Μαρούσι.
Πώς θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι επικοινωνούμε ;  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Καλό θα ήταν να διευκρινισθούν ορισμένα θέματα, ώστε να μπουν τα πράγματα στη σωστή τους θέση και να μη δημιουργούνται αδικαιολόγητα και απραγματοποίητα όνειρα, αυταπάτες και προσδοκίες.
Ακόμα και ο τίτλος "ποιοί βγαίνουν στην PMR" θα μπορούσε να παραπλανήσει. Γιατί τα PMR δεν είναι μια μπάντα ("μπάντα των PMR") για να  "*βγαίνουν*" κάποιοι, όπως η "μπάντα πολιτών' (CB), οι ραδιοερασιτεχνικές μπάντες, οι μπάντες ραδιοφωνίας κλπ. Είναι "ιδιωτικό κινητό ράδιο" (*Private Mobile Radio*), που προορίζεται για ιδιωτικές επικοινωνίες φωνής σε μικρές αποστάσεις και με μικρή ισχύ, σε ένα καθορισμένο στενό μέρος του φάσματος (UHF 446-446.1ΜΗz).
Δεν προορίζεται για ραδιοερασιτεχνικές δοκιμές και μελέτες διάδοσης, DX, εκπομπές μουσικής, πειραματισμούς, ιδιοκατασκευές, δοκιμές κεραιών κλπ. Δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει κινητά τηλέφωνα, CB, ραδιοερασιτεχνικά μηχανήματα, marine κλπ.
Είναι χρήσιμα και διασκεδαστικά, αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι "παιχνίδια" μάλλον, παρά αξιόπιστα εργαλεία απαιτήσεων. Είναι εξυπηρετικά σε εκδρομές, πεζοπορίες, ορειβασίες, για ενδοεπικοινωνία, παρακολούθηση μωρού κλπ.
Η κατοχή και η χρήση τους είναι ελεύθερη, *χωρίς άδεια*, όχι όμως και χωρίς  *προυποθέσεις και περιορισμούς*:
-Η ισχύς τους δεν επιτρέπεται να υπερβαίνει τα 0.5W erp.
-Δεν επιτρέπεται άλλη κεραία (αυτοκινήτου, βάσης κλπ.) εκτός της ενσωματωμένης εργοστασιακής.
-Οι συχνότητες λειτουργίας είναι καθορισμένες (8 κανάλια, από 446.00625-446.09375 ΜΗz, με βήμα 12.5 ΚΗz). Επίσης η διαμόρφωση κλπ.
-Η επικοινωνία είναι "μονόδρομη" (μιλάω-ακούω).
-Δεν επιτρέπονται επεμβάσεις και τροποποιήσεις από τον χρήστη.
Όσο για την εμβέλεια για αξιόπιστη επικοινωνία, θεωρητικά είναι μερικά (μέχρι 3 ή 5) χιλιόμετρα. Στην πράξη όμως δεν είναι παρά μερικές εκατοντάδες (100-1500) μέτρα.
Βέβαια υπάρχουν και χρήστες με αυξημένη ισχύ, εξωτερικές κεραίες κλπ., η χρήση αυτή όμως *δεν είναι νόμιμη*.

----------

Hary Dee (19-02-14)

----------


## Marconi+

Με ένα μικρό PMR (0,5 watt) έχω μιλήσει 25 km (απόλυτη ευθεία) καθαρά…

----------


## weather1967

Βρε Κώστα Γαληνίτη και εδώ <χτύπησες> ? στα pmr ? :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Αστα τα παιδια και εξωτερικη κεραια να βαλουν στο ιχ και στο σπιτι αντε να ακουστουν 100 μετρα παραπανω  :Lol: ,δεν νομιζω να ενοχλησουν κανα αεροπλανο ουτε καν ελικοπτερα που πετανε χαμηλα  :Lol: 
Ειναι που λεμε καιγετε το δασος Κώστα και εμεις κοιταμε το δεντρο χα χα χα ,εδω γινετε ενα μπαχαλο παντου σε ολα τα θεματα στην χωρα μας ,και εμας μας νοιαζει τωρα αν θα βαλουμε εξωτερικη κεραια στα pmr .
Δεν εχω προσωπικα pmr ,αλλα και αν ειχα θα δοκιμαζα εξωτερικη κεραια ,ετσι για πειραματισμο που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι πανω απο 100-200 μετρα παραπανω δεν θα πηγαινε το σημα ,λογο της μικρης ισχυος τους ,μεχρι να παει το σημα απο την καθοδο στην κεραια το μισο θα εχει χαθει στον δρομο,και στα στάσιμα.Και στο φιναλλε να σου πω και κατι αλλο αν εγω μενω Περιστερι γουβα ,και εσυ ψηλα στον Διονυσο το ιδιο θα ακουστεις εσυ ? και το ιδιο εγω στην γουβα ? οχι βεβαια ,τοτε γιατι να μην προσπαθησω εγω στην γουβα να βαλω εξωτερικη κεραια ? Δηλαδη για καποιον που μενει Πετρουπολη η Γαλατσι αν ειναι περισσοτερο θα παρεμβαλει που λεει ο λογος ?,απο καποιον που μενει στο Περιστερι γούβα και που θα εχει και εξωτερικη κεραια ? .
Παλι τον βλεπω τον νομο να ειναι αδικως Κώστα μου και καποιοι που μενουν σε ψηλες περιοχες να ευνοουνται οπως παντα 
Ο Νομος για να ηταν ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣ επρεπε να εβαζε ορια περιοχών και υψομετρων σε ισχύ και κεραιες ,και οχι στα χαζο pmr ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ. :Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Βρε Κώστα Γαληνίτη και εδώ <χτύπησες> ? στα pmr ?
> Αστα τα παιδια και εξωτερικη κεραια να βαλουν στο ιχ και στο σπιτι αντε να ακουστουν 100 μετρα παραπανω ,δεν νομιζω να ενοχλησουν κανα αεροπλανο ουτε καν ελικοπτερα που πετανε χαμηλα 
> Ειναι που λεμε καιγετε το δασος Κώστα και εμεις κοιταμε το δεντρο χα χα χα ,εδω γινετε ενα μπαχαλο παντου σε ολα τα θεματα στην χωρα μας ,και εμας μας νοιαζει τωρα αν θα βαλουμε εξωτερικη κεραια στα pmr .
> Δεν εχω προσωπικα pmr ,αλλα και αν ειχα θα εβαζα εξωτερικη κεραια ,ετσι για πειραματισμο που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι πανω απο 100-200 μετρα παραπανω δεν θα πηγαινε λογο μικρης ισχυος τους .



Σωστα μιλας,

Να προσθεσω οτι

ας ειναι τα PMR, και οι "εκτος νομου" πειραματισμοι, ο σπορος, για να γινουν τα παιδια, αυριο, νομιμοι και καλοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες.

----------


## weather1967

Kαλησπερα Γιώργο διαβασε και ενα αλλο που συμπληρσα εκ των υστερων,και πιστευω οτι αδικουνται οι χαμηλες υψομετρικες περιοχες σε συγκριση με τις περιοχες σε λοφους και ημειορεινες ,και ο νομος πρεπει να αλλαξει πιστευω σε θεματα εκπομπης και κεραιων ,αναλογα την περιοχη και το υψομετρο του καθε ραδιοερασιτεχνη ,για να μην αδικουνται περιοχες σε γουβες ,εκει να επιτρεποταν π.χ και 200 watts μηχανημα και κεραιες με περισσοτερα στοιχεια,και σε περιοχες σαν του Κωστα Γαληνιτη μεχρι 30 watts το πολυ ,και με μικροτερες κεραιες σε στοιχεια ,γιατι αλλο περασμα εχει τωρα ο Κωστας και ο καθε Κωστας στα 600 μετρα υψομετρο και αλλο ενας στα 60 μετρα υψομετρο απο την θαλασσα. :Wink: 
Ετσι για να ειναι δικαιοτερη η κατανομη ισχυος-κεραιων ,αναλογα του υψομετρου  :Wink: 

<<Και στο φιναλλε να σου πω και κατι αλλο αν εγω μενω Περιστερι γουβα ,και εσυ ψηλα στον Διονυσο το ιδιο θα ακουστεις εσυ ? και το ιδιο εγω στην γουβα ? οχι βεβαια ,τοτε γιατι να μην προσπαθησω εγω στην γουβα να βαλω εξωτερικη κεραια ? Δηλαδη για καποιον που μενει Πετρουπολη η Γαλατσι αν ειναι περισσοτερο θα παρεμβαλει που λεει ο λογος ?,απο καποιον που μενει στο Περιστερι γούβα και που θα εχει και εξωτερικη κεραια ? .
Παλι τον βλεπω τον νομο να ειναι αδικως Κώστα μου και καποιοι που μενουν σε ψηλες περιοχες να ευνοουνται οπως παντα 
Ο Νομος για να ηταν ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣ επρεπε να εβαζε ορια περιοχών και υψομετρων σε ισχύ και κεραιες ,και οχι στα χαζο pmr ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ.>>

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Βρε Κώστα Γαληνίτη και εδώ <χτύπησες> ? στα pmr ?
> Αστα τα παιδια και εξωτερικη κεραια να βαλουν στο ιχ και στο σπιτι αντε να ακουστουν 100 μετρα παραπανω ,δεν νομιζω να ενοχλησουν κανα αεροπλανο ουτε καν ελικοπτερα που πετανε χαμηλα 
> Ειναι που λεμε καιγετε το δασος Κώστα και εμεις κοιταμε το δεντρο χα χα χα ,εδω γινετε ενα μπαχαλο παντου σε ολα τα θεματα στην χωρα μας ,και εμας μας νοιαζει τωρα αν θα βαλουμε εξωτερικη κεραια στα pmr ....



Δεν "*χτύπησα*" κανέναν, φίλε Δημήτρη. Όμως εσύ έσπευσες να "χτυπήσεις" και μάλιστα με προσωπική επίθεση και λυπάμαι ιδιαίτερα γι αυτό.
Όσα έγραψα δεν αποτελούν προσωπικές γνώμες και υποκειμενικές απόψεις, αλλά πραγματικά στοιχεία και αντικειμενικά δεδομένα. Αν κάποια απ' αυτά τα θεωρείς λανθασμένα, πες το και θα χαρώ να τα δω διορθωμένα.
Όσο για τις απόψεις που διατύπωσες, είναι σεβαστές και δεν θα τις σχολιάσω, άσχετα αν δεν με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο. Όμως, από το να εκθέτουμε και να υποστηρίζουμε ευγενικά και πολιτισμένα τις απόψεις μας μέχρι το να κάνουμε προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς, υπάρχει νομίζω μεγάλη απόσταση.  

Λυπάμαι που η απαράδεκτη επίθεση φάνηκε να βρίσκει υποστήριξη και από τον *Γιώργο 231*, με την παράθεσή της και τη φράση "Σωστά μιλάς".

Φαίνεται δυστυχώς ότι σε κάποιους δεν αρέσει να ακούγεται εδώ ο,τιδήποτε δεν συμφωνεί με τις δικές τους απόψεις. Τις οποίες προσπαθούν να επιβάλουν, επιχειρώντας να φιμώσουν κάθε διαφορετική φωνή. Και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά!

----------


## aeonios

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω τους φίλους παραπάνω να προσπαθήσουν να μην προβάλουν απόψεις που μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν σύγχιση στους νεώτερους φίλους του φόρουμ και να προκαλούν με αυτό τον τρόπο κάποιους που δεν γνωρίζουν το σχετικό νόμο να παρανομούν.

Συνοπτικά: απαγορεύεται να βάζουμε εξωτερικές κεραίες και ενισχυτές είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι σε pmr.
Διαβάστε το νόμο και βάλτε τον στο μυαλό σας. Αν σε κάποιο δεν αρέσει μπορεί να βομβαρδίσει με επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας το αντίστοιχο γραφείο του ΥΜΕ ή τον βουλευτή της περιοχής σας.....

Η διάδοση στα Pmr πολλές φορές δεν απαιτεί τρελές κεραίες απλά διάβασμα, ανοικτό μυαλό ελεύθερο χρόνο και υπομονή:
http://www.geocities.com/euro446/dx.html

Εδώ όμως αν συνεχίσουμε να γράφουμε για κεραίες αυτοκινήτου κτλ και διάφορα άλλα που είναι ενάντια στους κανόνες του φόρουμ απλά θα κλειδωθεί το θέμα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Λυπάμαι που η απαράδεκτη επίθεση φάνηκε να βρίσκει υποστήριξη και από τον *Γιώργο 231*, με την παράθεσή της και τη φράση "Σωστά μιλάς".
> 
> Φαίνεται δυστυχώς ότι σε κάποιους δεν αρέσει να ακούγεται εδώ ο,τιδήποτε δεν συμφωνεί με τις δικές τους απόψεις. Τις οποίες προσπαθούν να επιβάλουν, επιχειρώντας να φιμώσουν κάθε διαφορετική φωνή. Και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά!



Αγαπητε Κωστα, sorry αλλα εγω δεν ειδα καμια επιθεση, 
και απλα συμφωνησα σε αυτα που διαβασα.

Αν ειχα, την παραμικρη υποψια, οτι Υπαρχει καποια εμμεση "επιθεση" σε εσενα, δεν θα εγραφα τιποτα ....

Το οτι διαφωνω σε πολλες αποψεις σου, δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θελω να τις γραφεις ή οτι δεν θελω να τις διαβαζω.

φιλικα Γιωργος

ΥΓ
αν εισαι στον Διονυσο, ψηλα, θελεις να φερω κανα μηχανημα (απ τα καλα  :W00t: ) να παιξουμε ? 

 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## weather1967

*Φιλε Κώστα :* εγω με διαφορετικο τονο ειπα μερικα πραγματα και τελικα παρεξηγηθηκα προς απαραδεκτες επιθεσεις εναντιον σου .!!!!
Οσο για την εκφραση < χτυπησες > την ειπα χαριτολογόντας ,και γιαυτο την ειχα μεσα σε εισαγωγικά και παραδιπλα εβαλα και 5 smilies ,για να το καταλαβεις με τι τονο το λεω και να μην παρεξηγηθω ,αλλά ...... δυστυχώς.
Κοιτα να δεις σε ενα τεχνικο forum αλλοιμονο να συμφωνουσαν ολοι με ολους ,τοτε παει να πει οτι κατι δεν παει καλά ,σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και αλλες γνωμες ,οποιος δηλαδη εχει αλλη γνωμη αντιθετη με σενα το παιρνεις οτι σου κανει επιθεση ? δεν ειναι ετσι .
Φιλε Κώστα συμφωνω για τα αντικειμενικα δεδομενα και σωστα λες αρκετα στα pmr ,αλλα εχω αντιθετη γνωμη για τις υψομετρικες διαφορες ,γιατι εσυ π.χ να ακουγεσε στα 20 km με ενα pmr απο τα 600 μετρα υψομετρο που εισαι ? και εγω απο εδω στα 60 μετρα αν ειχα pmr να μην ακουγομουν στα 500 μετρα ?
Μιλας εκ του ασφαλους φυσικα λογο του υψομετρου που εχεις ,αν εμενες καπου χαμηλα ισως να ειχες λιγο διαφορετικες ιδεες .
Οσο για τους προσωπικους χαρακτηρισμους που ειπες οτι σου ανεφερα ,ξαναδιαβασε σε παρακαλώ τα προηγουμενα μυνηματα μου και πες μου σε ποιο σημειο αναφερεσε ,γιατι εγω προσωπικο χαρακτηρισμο δεν εχω κανει και ουτε θα κανω σε καποιον συναδελφο,εκτος αν εννοεις την λεξη <χτύπησες> που στην εξηγησα παραπανω.
Οσο για το οτι διαφωνεις σχετικα με την δικαιοτερη κατανομη προταση ισης κατανομης ισχυος-κεραιας αναλογα υψομετρου, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα διαφωνουσες  :Smile: .

*Προς τον διαχειριστή* *Νίκο*:ηθελα να πω μονο οτι δεν παρακινω κανεναν ,απλα αναφερω την προσωπικη μου αποψη και γνώμη σε ενα θεμα που πιστευω οτι αδικουνται τα χαμηλα υψομετρα οι κανονες εκπομπης σε ραδιοερασιτεχνικες μπαντες και οχι μονο,ειναι σαν να λεμε :< Τυχεροί οσοι ψηλά κατοικούν >
Οσο για το θεμα με το να απευθυνθω στο ΥΜΕ ,προσωπικα δεν ειμαι ραδιοερασιτεχνης και ουτε <βγαινω> σε καποια συχνοτητα για να το πραξω,απλα μιλαω σαν ενας απλος πολιτης που βλεπει ουδετερα αυτον τον τομεα ,με τα επιτρεπετε του και τα απαγορευετε του.Αλλα αν ημουν ραδιοερασιτεχνης να ησουν σιγουρος οτι θα εστελνα 1 mail την μερα πανω σε αυτο το καπως αδικο κατ΄εμε παντα προσωπικα ,δυο μετρα και δυο σταθμα ,αλλο εκπομπη στα VHF-UHF απο τα 600 μετρα υψομετρο και αλλο απο 60 μετρα η και τα 0 μετρα μεσα σε γούβα.
Και εξαλου ειναι αναφερετο δικαιωμα καθε πολιτη να λεει την αποψη του ευγενικα σε καποια θεματα ,και να πιστευει οτι κατι δεν ειναι δικαιο ,και την ευθυνη την φερει ο γραφών,δεν νομιζω να λεω τοσο παραλογα πραγματα.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> *Φιλε Κώστα :* εγω με διαφορετικο τονο ειπα μερικα πραγματα και τελικα παρεξηγηθηκα προς απαραδεκτες επιθεσεις εναντιον σου .!!!!
> Οσο για την εκφραση < χτυπησες > την ειπα χαριτολογόντας ,και γιαυτο την ειχα μεσα σε εισαγωγικά και παραδιπλα εβαλα και 5 smilies ,για να το καταλαβεις με τι τονο το λεω και να μην παρεξηγηθω ,αλλά ...... δυστυχώς....



Φίλε Δημήτρη
Δέχομαι την εξήγησή σου.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Αγαπητε Κωστα, sorry αλλα εγω δεν ειδα καμια επιθεση, 
> και απλα συμφωνησα σε αυτα που διαβασα.
> 
> Αν ειχα, την παραμικρη υποψια, οτι Υπαρχει καποια εμμεση "επιθεση" σε εσενα, δεν θα εγραφα τιποτα ....
> 
> Το οτι διαφωνω σε πολλες αποψεις σου, δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θελω να τις γραφεις ή οτι δεν θελω να τις διαβαζω.
> 
> φιλικα Γιωργος
> 
> ...



Αγαπητέ Γιώργο, 
Δέχομαι και τη δική σου εξήγηση.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Έχει δίκιο ο "Γαληνίτης", αν θέλουμε να είμαστε νομοταγείς, δεν πρέπει να βάζουμε εξωτερική κεραία στα PMR. Έτσι ορίζει ο σχετικός νόμος. Τώρα, αν κάποιοι θέλουν να δοκιμάσουν κάτι άλλο, είναι υπ' ευθύνη τους. Ας μην τσακωνόμαστε για τα αυτονόητα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πέρυσι δοκίμασα δυο PMR στην Αγία Μαρίνα Κορωπίου και είχα καλή επικοινωνία σε 1,5 χιλιόμετρο με τη δική τους κεραία χωρίς μετατροπές. Επίσης από τη βουνοκορυφή της Αγ. Μαρίνας μίλησα με κάποιον στο Ελληνικό, αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## aeonios

Φίλε Δημήτρη δεν το είπα για σένα το ειπα γενικά οπότε κανενα πρόβλημα.
Το ρεκόρ μου σε pmr νομίζω είναι από το Παναιτωλικό όρος στην Πάτρα δίπλα ως το Ελληνικό το 2006 αν θυμάμαι καλά μίλησα με κάποιον που είχε Pmr της GE στο Ελληνικό (!!!) δηλαδή περίπου 170 χιλιόμετρα σε ευθεία και στα Σπάτα και επίσης με κάποιον από Κρήτη αλλά είχε ραδιοερασιτεχνικό πομποδέκτη τροποποιημένο(οπότε δεν μετράει για μένα αφού ήταν παράτυπος)...φυσικά είχε τροποσφαιρικό εκείνη την ώρα του απογεύματος Κυριακής. Και αν σας φαίνεται πολύ νομίζω επίσης πως το ρεκόρ το έχει κάποιος που μίλησε από την Υμηττό με pmr με Ιταλία αλλά δεν θυμαμαι λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Έχει δίκιο ο "Γαληνίτης", αν θέλουμε να είμαστε νομοταγείς, δεν πρέπει να βάζουμε εξωτερική κεραία στα PMR. Έτσι ορίζει ο σχετικός νόμος. Τώρα, αν κάποιοι θέλουν να δοκιμάσουν κάτι άλλο, είναι υπ' ευθύνη τους. Ας μην τσακωνόμαστε για τα αυτονόητα.



Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ. 
Διάβασα με προσοχή και ενδιαφέρον τα όσα έγραψες για τις δοκιμές σου με PMR. 
Eπίσης όσα έγραψε ο Νίκος, aeonios, που επίσης τον ευχαριστώ.
Όπως ξέρεις, έχω και εγώ ένα ζευγάρι, που το είχα αγοράσει από το Lidl, γύρω στα 30ε και ακόμα κάθεται παροπλισμένο και σκονίζεται. Εδώ στον Διόνυσο είχα ακούσει συνομιλίες από τα γύρω προάστεια, Κηφισιά κλπ. Το θεώρησα όμως κάπως δύσχρηστο για τέτοια χρήση και όχι ενδιαφέρον. Λέτε να με κάνετε να το ξαναπιάσω;!
Τώρα με την Αγία Μαρίνα τί μου θύμησες, Δημήτρη! Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 60 προς αρχές της δεκαετίας του 70 είχα φτιάξει ένα ζευγάρι γουώκυ-τώκυ 2μ με υπερανάδραση από τα Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα (τα έχω ακόμα) και τα δοκίμαζα και στην εν λόγω περιοχή. Κάλυψαν, με μερικά mW και χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία απόσταση μέχρι Αγία Μαρίνα - Βάρκιζα (με οπτική επαφή πάνω από θάλασσα).
Όταν πήρα την άδεια του ραδιοερασιτέχνη, με mW και ράμπερ είχα στα 2μ και στο 70 εκ. συχνές FM simplex επαφές (tropo) από Αγία Μαρίνα με Κρήτη. Και με 5W και κατευθυντική κεραία οριζόντιας πόλωσης, συχνές SSB επαφές με Ιταλία, Μάλτα κλπ.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αυτά τα φορητά θέλω να τα δώ!!! Αν υπάρχουν και δουλεύουν ακόμη, θα γίνει μια σούπερ-ρετρό παρουσίαση. Περιμένω pm.

----------


## mits

Γεια σε όλους και καλή χρονιά.

Αγόρασα πριν μερικές μέρες για ένα βαφτιστήρι μου ένα ζευγάρι PMR της MIDLAND και σαν παιδί κι εγώ δεν κρατήθηκα και πήρα και για μένα ένα. (φθηνά από το Γερμανό).

Το μεσημέρι της Κυριακής ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα και άκουσα συνομιλίες στο κανάλι 7 (κι έναν τύπο στο 8 που έβαζε μουσική!!).

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι ο ένας έβγαινε από Αιγάλεω κι ο άλλος από Νίκαια όπως λέγανε και τους άκουγα στο Ηράκλειο Αττικής. Έκανα μια προσπάθεια να μιλήσω αλλά δεν με άκουγαν.

Με τι εκπέμπανε άραγε και τους άκουγα χωρίς να με ακούνε, pmr τροποποιημένο ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## blueriver

> Γεια σε όλους και καλή χρονιά.
> 
> Αγόρασα πριν μερικές μέρες για ένα βαφτιστήρι μου ένα ζευγάρι PMR της MIDLAND και σαν παιδί κι εγώ δεν κρατήθηκα και πήρα και για μένα ένα. (φθηνά από το Γερμανό).
> 
> Το μεσημέρι της Κυριακής ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα και άκουσα συνομιλίες στο κανάλι 7 (κι έναν τύπο στο 8 που έβαζε μουσική!!).
> 
> Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι ο ένας έβγαινε από Αιγάλεω κι ο άλλος από Νίκαια όπως λέγανε και τους άκουγα στο Ηράκλειο Αττικής. Έκανα μια προσπάθεια να μιλήσω αλλά δεν με άκουγαν.
> 
> Με τι εκπέμπανε άραγε και τους άκουγα χωρίς να με ακούνε, pmr τροποποιημένο ή κάτι άλλο;



Πού να σε ακούσουν βρε Μητσε,μέ τίς ψείρες.  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Για να σε ακούσουν και να εισαι ο αρχοντας των pmr της Αθήνας πρέπει νά δωσεις το κάτι τις σου. :Tongue2: 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...8&postcount=41

----------


## mits

> Πού να σε ακούσουν βρε Μητσε,μέ τίς ψείρες.



Χαχαχα! Έλα ντε; Οπότε έχει γίνει μόντα.. Μάλιστα..

----------


## PALIARMOTHS

Ο Γιαννης εχει δικιο στο παραπανω μηνυμα του, γιατι κι εγω που το χρησιμοποιησα στη θαλασσα εκανε πολλες διακοπες ενω ειχα καθαρη οπτικη επαφη με τη στερια. Αλλα για την εμβελεια δεν εχω να πω...  Το καλοκαιρι μιλησα απο Σαρία με Σαντορίνη :Smile: .

----------


## Makoulios

Χτες 17/3/2013 δύο φορές μιλούσα με τον κύριο Κ. στο Ελληνικό για τους γνωριζοντες από το Ν.Ηράκλειο έχοντας το pmr μου στο δωμάτιο με την δική του κεραία και με 500mw στον δεύτερο όροφο.Αυτό είναι το δικό μου dxing.Μάλλον έχει ανοίξει η διάδοση αυτές τις μέρες.Η μαγεία της υπόθεσης είναι ότι δίναμε βήμα και στον Κώστα που μίλαγε από την Ρόδο μέσω FRN.!!!   :Biggrin:  
                                                                                                                                                                  MAK446

----------


## kioan

> Χτες 17/3/2013 δύο φορές μιλούσα με τον κύριο Κ. στο Ελληνικό για τους γνωριζοντες από το Ν.Ηράκλειο έχοντας το pmr μου στο δωμάτιο με την δική του κεραία και με 500mw στον δεύτερο όροφο.



Είσαι σίγουρος πως μιλούσε και ο κύριος Κ. με 500mW και με την ενσωματωμένη κεραία; Ίσως να μην είναι θέμα διάδοσης, αλλά στενότερου λοβού... :Wink:

----------


## Makoulios

Φυσικά και δεν είμαι σίγουρος εντυπωσιάστηκα από την δικιά μου εκπομπή άντε στα 500mw όπως ειπα που πέρασε στο Ελληνικό

----------


## weather1967

Επαναφέρω τό θέμα μετά από δυό χρόνια,γιά κάποιο on-air ραντεβού,άν ακόμα κάποιος φίλος έχει διάθεση γιά dx

----------

